# What Are Some of  Your Hobbies? I Love Crocheting



## Malika (Aug 10, 2019)

I am living in a new state where I have no friends or social live. 
To keep busy I have decided to crochet me some curtains, rugs and bathroom floor mats. This will take up some time and keep me joyful. I feel good when I create.


----------



## Nozzle36 (Aug 10, 2019)

Over the years, I have tried a little bit of everything, But a few I always seem to come back to.
Music: Played the violin in grammar school taught myself piano in High school and guitar in my 30's. I recently have signed up for banjo and violin lessons.
Art: I was an art major in high school, but decided I wasn't good enough to earn a living at it and went into nursing. I picked it up again in my late 20's and early 30 - before I again went back to nursing school.  2 years ago I started taking drawing and painting classes and am still doing so.
Martial arts: in my 60's after my cancer surgery, I took up TaeKwondo and made it as far as 2nd degree Black belt. The school went bankrupt when the economy hit bottom so was out until my early 70's. Finally found a school I liked and got my 3rd degree BB. Had to drop out last year after a stubborn problem with my left hip. I had been taking Tai Chi and was able to continue that.
Needle craft and sewing: Made all the kids clothing when they were in grammar school. Did a lot of knitting, afghans, tatting and some crocheting. Started with that in my teens.
In addition, I tried a little bit of everything DIY - gardening, woodworking, etc. I liked the challenge of doing it LOL


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 10, 2019)

I'm doing cross-stitch at the moment, while the light is good. I'm doing one of Tutankhamen, which is very intricate. I'm learning patchwork and quilting, as a result of the craft channels on tv.
Whatever hobbies you choose, there is always an initial expenditure on equipment. It can get quite expensive, especially with sewing. All those lovely fabrics to stock up with!


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 11, 2019)

fingerstyle guitar
Mysticism
Christianity
watching sports
watching youtube docos
rumination on past events I see myself as being the victim
telling others about my back pain
worrying about lack of money in the future
regretting wasting money in the past


----------



## toffee (Aug 11, 2019)

I try my hand at short kiddies stories .. and I sketch buildings on and off ..and I buy adult colouring art books 
I find relaxing ..


----------



## twinkles (Aug 11, 2019)

i crochet a lot--i also do needle point but havent done it in a while-i have an  addi knitting machine that i make hats for the needy and homeless and shoulder warmers for nursing homes


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2019)

I'm an avid photo taker.. can't say photographer, not nearly good enough for that, but what's great about taking photos is that it gives you a purpose to go out of your way to visit places you might otherwise never have thought of going... ...and then I upload them to my computer and show them here, or make Youtube videos...

I have other hobbies but that's my main one!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 11, 2019)

I'm just learning to use a sewing machine which was an impulse buy a couple of years ago and also embroidery . I like to cook,garden, and drive my hubby crazy by constantly thinking of projects I'd like done around the house.  Woodworking and re purposing items that other people would definitely throw in the garbage makes me happy.


----------



## nan (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## nan (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 20, 2019)

*@nan  I like the owl.  Being newly widowed, I am looking for a new hobby to pass the time. Am considering going back to cross-stitching as I loved it in the past, and made many gifts for others.  I read a lot as well.  *


----------



## nan (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## nan (Aug 21, 2019)

Another one of my crafts,I have given several of my owls and  other macrame, andthe wall hanging discs to family, and charities.
Thank you Marie I have done crochet to but not for a good while.


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Sep 14, 2019)

I am currently sitting in the craft room, with about 20 totes of craft items beside me lol. I have quilted, done ceramics, crocheted (won best of show ribbons for some of my items), knitted, tried adult coloring and saved stuff to do with the grandkids.

I've found that my hands are finally giving out on me. Has anyone had that problem? I'm to see a doctor on monday about it. I don't want a carpal tunnel surgery. (I had that done on my left hand when I was working) but it has become a huge problem. And I miss my needlework. *sniff*


----------



## twinkles (Sep 14, 2019)

i working on another lap blanket for the nursing home right now for a man done in camouflage


----------



## Scottlass1953 (Nov 22, 2019)

I enjoy knitting and find it to be therapeutic


----------



## Keesha (Nov 22, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Nov 22, 2019)

I love walking, cross stitching, reading n swimming! I use to love doing puzzles with my husband, I drove him crazy trying to fit one where it didn’t belong! Lol


----------



## treeguy64 (Nov 22, 2019)

Cooking, singing, playing bass guitar, jamming, climbing trees, RV'ing, reading, electrical, carpentry and plumbing projects, working out, sewing things that need sewing.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 22, 2019)

Malika said:


> I am living in a new state where I have no friends or social live.
> To keep busy I have decided to crochet me some curtains, rugs and bathroom floor mats. This will take up some time and keep me joyful. I feel good when I create.


A good friend of my mom's used to come to stay for a week and crochet throws and those great boots with the ties at the top.  They were so warm in winter.  We don't have a lot of winter, but would dig them out to wear around the house when the weather got cold!


----------



## Liberty (Nov 22, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Cooking, singing, playing bass guitar, jamming, climbing trees, RV'ing, reading, electrical, carpentry and plumbing projects, working out, sewing things that need sewing.


Plumbing projects?  You gotta be kidding!!!


----------



## Liberty (Nov 22, 2019)

A2ZGrammie said:


> I am currently sitting in the craft room, with about 20 totes of craft items beside me lol. I have quilted, done ceramics, crocheted (won best of show ribbons for some of my items), knitted, tried adult coloring and saved stuff to do with the grandkids.
> 
> I've found that my hands are finally giving out on me. Has anyone had that problem? I'm to see a doctor on monday about it. I don't want a carpal tunnel surgery. (I had that done on my left hand when I was working) but it has become a huge problem. And I miss my needlework. *sniff*


Try organic peanut oil rubs.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 22, 2019)

When I visit my son, I get crazy in the kitchen with cooking.  It is the one area where I am truly creative.  No talents otherwise.   I used to crochet, but I have degenerative rheumatoid arthritis and my fingers are affected with neuropathy, so I am clumsy when it comes to the finer things in life.


----------



## treeguy64 (Nov 22, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Plumbing projects?  You gotta be kidding!!!


As an owner of four houses, for over thirty-two years, one either comes to enjoy all DIY tasks that come with the same, or spends a fortune on low quality, unreliable repair people. I opted for the former.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2019)

I used to love my gardening; created and maintained a beautiful perennial garden; collected and propagated all kinds of house plants. I used to love drawing with pencils and charcoal.


----------



## Homeschoolie (Nov 22, 2019)

twinkles said:


> i have an addi knitting machine


I have ZERO ability to Knit and Chrochet with the needles!  
What is a knitting machine? 
I use a small knitting Spool and Loom but, as you know, the shapes and sizes I can make with these are very limited. And very slow to make anything.


----------



## Homeschoolie (Nov 22, 2019)

There are so many things I love to do,  that I can barely fit them in with all the mundane things of life that take up so much time.
Water coloring - Dover Watercolor Books and the real thing.
Color booking (love the glitter and metallic pencils and watercolors)
Qigong
Weightlifting
Walking
Sit and Be Fit for Brain, Balance, Vestibular and Lymph Benefits
Landscaping/Flower Gardening
Music
Sewing
Feeding and Watching the Fur and Feather Babies
Origami
Beading and Jewelry Making (Especially Soft Jewelry)
Clothing Embellishment
Multiple types of Meditation
Multiple Spiritual Practices and Comparative Religion
Astral Physics, Neurology and Quantum Physics


----------



## Liberty (Nov 22, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> As an owner of four houses, for over thirty-two years, one either comes to enjoy all DIY tasks that come with the same, or spends a fortune on low quality, unreliable repair people. I opted for the former.


We built this big joint and hub is 6'4"...didn't bend that well, so even though he did all of his own plumbing for this 6 bathroom menopause manor, he never learned to enjoy it.  Glad we got "Darrell and his other brother Darrell" now to remodel when needed...lol. Good for you, accepting the inevitable and adapting so well.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 22, 2019)

Treeguy...always  remember to...


----------



## treeguy64 (Nov 22, 2019)

Liberty said:


> We built this big joint and hub is 6'4"...didn't bend that well, so even though he did all of his own plumbing for this 6 bathroom menopause manor, he never learned to enjoy it.  Glad we got "Darrell and his other brother Darrell" now to remodel when needed...lol. Good for you, accepting the inevitable and adapting so well.


Six bathrooms?? Please tell me that more than just you and hub live there! Hmm....Maybe you guys run a B&B, or hold Hide & Go Seek competitions, there?


----------



## charry (Nov 22, 2019)

my hobbies are anything to do with exercise or the the outdoors....
fishing, photography, walking....but that all changed since hubbys stroke,
i still walk , and have turned a bedroom into a gym....but miss my fishing ...


----------



## Liberty (Nov 22, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Six bathrooms?? Please tell me that more than just you and hub live there! Hmm....Maybe you guys run a B&B, or hold Hide & Go Seek competitions, there?


Well, if you listen to my hub tell you why we have 6 bathrooms...like one in the garage, 2 in the upstairs two bedroom apt. and then only 3 in the main house, it sounds more "normal" doesn't it...lol.  We do have 12 acres and there is a "retreat" house on the road already so a B & B wouldn't be out of the question.  Got a good friend that calls this place "the resort".  We did have two "moms" living here with us though. With  4  adults, we didn't get in each other's hair.  And lots of family, extended family and friends visiting. Its a very nice  open floor plan.  Had a wedding here with over a hundred folks and lots of employee functions.  Never want to have another wedding though.  That was a trip!

Did have movie studio facilities that wanted to rent it for movie staging. Long story there.  The back two bedrooms are "open" with only 3 walls - lots of big windows make it easy for shooting.  Hub had a fit...lol. Cops/ firemen do come to "site in".  Hub is a Fire Commissioner.


----------



## treeguy64 (Nov 22, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Well, if you listen to my hub tell you why we have 6 bathrooms...like one in the garage, 2 in the upstairs two bedroom apt. and then only 3 in the main house, it sounds more "normal" doesn't it...lol.  We do have 12 acres and there is a "retreat" house on the road already so a B & B wouldn't be out of the question.  Got a good friend that calls this place "the resort".  We did have two "moms" living here with us though. With  4  adults, we didn't get in each other's hair.  And lots of family, extended family and friends visiting. Its a very nice  open floor plan.  Had a wedding here with over a hundred folks and lots of employee functions.  Never want to have another wedding though.  That was a trip!
> 
> Did have movie studio facilities that wanted to rent it for movie staging. Long story there.  The back two bedrooms are "open" with only 3 walls - lots of big windows make it easy for shooting.  Hub had a fit...lol. Cops/ firemen do come to "site in".  Hub is a Fire Commissioner.


Thanks! I thought there must be more to the story, and you totally cleared me up on it. I sincerely, and greatly, appreciate it. 

I had visions of some Tara with one couple living there, running from bathroom to bathroom, doing odd stuff, and sleeping in six different bedrooms, depending on the day of the week!


----------



## Liberty (Nov 22, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Thanks! I thought there must be more to the story, and you totally cleared me up on it. I sincerely, and greatly, appreciate it.
> 
> I had visions of some Tara with one couple living there, running from bathroom to bathroom, doing odd stuff, and sleeping in six different bedrooms, depending on the day of the week!


Nope, just 3 folks that had a curious combination of skill (husband is an EE), strength, ignorance and stupidity...throw in a big big  handful of determination, consistency and persistency.  Never had a mortgage...just had "sweat equity" and it was a blast that took 3 years...lol.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 22, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Thanks! I thought there must be more to the story, and you totally cleared me up on it. I sincerely, and greatly, appreciate it.
> 
> I had visions of some Tara with one couple living there, running from bathroom to bathroom, doing odd stuff, and sleeping in six different bedrooms, depending on the day of the week!


Laughingly told husband about it and he said "you told wrong, we have 7 bathrooms...oh yeah, forgot the downstairs powder room in the main house.  Sorry!


----------



## twinkles (Dec 7, 2019)

Homeschoolie said:


> I have ZERO ability to Knit and Chrochet with the needles!
> What is a knitting machine?
> I use a small knitting Spool and Loom but, as you know, the shapes and sizes I can make with these are very limited. And very slow to make anything.





Homeschoolie said:


> I have ZERO ability to Knit and Chrochet with the needles!
> What is a knitting machine?
> I use a small knitting Spool and Loom but, as you know, the shapes and sizes I can make with these are very limited. And very slow to make anything.


a knitting machine that i have youput yarn thru the needles and turn a handle for so many stitches and in 30 minutes you can make a hat///they also have a cheaper machine that  does real good


----------



## Duster (Dec 7, 2019)

I have done many crafts through the years~
Sewing
Stained glass crafting~lamps and windows
Bottle cutting and crafting
Jewelry making~gem setting and beading
Photography and scrapbooking
We are taking up biking~husband has an electric bike and we're getting me an electric trike.
RVing and travel
Painting and drawing
Natural cosmetics, Herbal healing, Growing Herbs
Computer Crafts, Calligraphy, and Paper Crafting
Dollhouse and miniature crafts
Candle making
Floral arranging
As arthritis does a number on my hands, some of my skills have slipped.  I'm curtailing some hobbies as they become more difficult to do well.


----------



## win231 (Dec 8, 2019)

I play (just for fun)



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155596757370202
		






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155596757450202
		






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10210533045538448


----------



## Llynn (Dec 8, 2019)

I used to play jazz cornet and guitar but eventually the arthritis in my hands and fingers made it impossible for me to play at the level I wanted. I thought I had dealt with that loss pretty well but several nights ago I was watching a video of a group knocking out a tune I used to love to play. As I got caught up in the video, I was surprised to feel tears running down my cheeks. Guess I miss it more than I realized.

I don't really have any hobbies these days. I tried to get back into Amateur Radio last year but it is boring now with computers eliminating the skill that used to be involved in building equipment and making international contacts.


----------

